# Can you ID this plant?



## dudeman (Sep 11, 2010)

I was told at the LFS that this plant was good for a beginner tank setup, with a dwarf puffer and a few otos. He was right, the plant is thriving (and threatening to grow past the surface!) But I can't for the life of me find out what it is, and how to take care of it. 

Here's the picture:


----------



## dudeman (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry, that picture was enormous. Here's the direct link:
http://imgur.com/oyn83.jpg


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hygrophila corymbosa


----------

